# Slingshot ammo pouch, anyone tried anything like this?



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Durable-Leather-Waist-Bag-Pouch-Catapult-Slingshot-Steel-Balls-Case-Ammo-Game-UK/233034490200?hash=item3641f02158:g:sUUAAOSwsaZa3-0B

Looks like a magnet to stop all the steel balls from falling out?

I also read in an old thread that a Tic Tac container can be used for 6mm ammo.

Comments and suggestions welcome.

I don't want a "tube" type, they are boring to load.

Mike


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

mike160304 said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Durable-Leather-Waist-Bag-Pouch-Catapult-Slingshot-Steel-Balls-Case-Ammo-Game-UK/233034490200?hash=item3641f02158:g:sUUAAOSwsaZa3-0B
> 
> Looks like a magnet to stop all the steel balls from falling out?
> 
> ...


I have one like that and very good for 8mm and above.

For smaller ammo, pockets and a magnetic ring is my preference. Sometimes I do use a lanyard with a magnet, but the bulk of smaller ammo is still in my pocket.


----------



## Glassguy (Dec 23, 2018)

Looks like it might be a pita to close. Almost take 2 hands.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Glassguy said:


> Looks like it might be a pita to close. Almost take 2 hands.


Can be awkward depending on where the magnet on front flap is holding the steels


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

AKA Forgotten said:


> mike160304 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Durable-Leather-Waist-Bag-Pouch-Catapult-Slingshot-Steel-Balls-Case-Ammo-Game-UK/233034490200?hash=item3641f02158:g:sUUAAOSwsaZa3-0B
> ...


Thanks, very helpful, 6mm may be a bit small for this kind of handling.

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Glassguy said:


> Looks like it might be a pita to close. Almost take 2 hands.


Thanks, very helpful - I see what you mean.

Mike


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

This is what I use.





Handmade Genuine Leather Ammo Pouch Storage Bag for Slingshot Balls

Bought it off Amazon for about $10.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> This is what I use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, very likeable.

Mike


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Mostly i use Crossman pellet pouches. They have belt straps and a Velcro closing setup. I slide several on my belt at a time. I have one filled with .177 bb"s for my PFS's and two with marbles for my gapper. Got them from Amazon i think.

Ive had them for so long i dont remember what i paid but it was cheap i remember. Id never forget the cheap part my ancestors were Scottish.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I recently aquired a Crossman pouch... it is my favorite pouch so far... a Rothco ammo pocket is the next in line and it holds a flip and some spar kit as well.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Pouches have been my thing for quite a long time now. I have purchased and made many different styles and kinds over the years. The end result is that I have "strong" opinions about them.

I like the trapdoor with the magnet but I am not partial to hard sided pouches. The problem with hard sided pouches is that they are noisy. Manipulating a hard sided pouch causes the balls to roll around and the hard sides to act almost like an amplifier. They are fine for playing around but the noise they make makes them unsuitable for hunting - and hunting (whether I actually am hunting or not) is what all of my slingshot shooting is about.

Soft leather pouches, with or without a magnetic dispensing system are pretty much silent and can be used equally well at the range or afieldwithout fear of startling game.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have used a Nail Apron all of my shooting life! Here is a old photo with me wearing one at a meet. I can not hardly look at some of these old photos with out getting emotional!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

It all depends on what you want your ammo pouch to do...

If you want one to hold your slingshot and ammo, and maybe a little more... then you need a pouch like first pic below.

If you want one for only holding ammo that you can grab and attach to your belt, pocket edge or belt loop super fast and won't dump the ammo when you bend over... the second pic is just as good if not better than my old "Magno-Grip" nail bag/pouch that's yet to wear out after heavy use for at least 8 years now.

Available at: http://www.pocketpredator.com/more.html










http://www.pocketpredator.com/more.html The monkey emblem takes about 30 seconds to remove... I left it on there for people who might want it:


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

reset said:


> Mostly i use Crossman pellet pouches. They have belt straps and a Velcro closing setup. I slide several on my belt at a time. I have one filled with .177 bb"s for my PFS's and two with marbles for my gapper. Got them from Amazon i think.
> 
> Ive had them for so long i dont remember what i paid but it was cheap i remember. Id never forget the cheap part my ancestors were Scottish.


Thanks, I had not found those!


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> I recently aquired a Crossman pouch... it is my favorite pouch so far... a Rothco ammo pocket is the next in line and it holds a flip and some spar kit as well.


Thanks, that's another vote for Crossman then!


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Winnie said:


> Pouches have been my thing for quite a long time now. I have purchased and made many different styles and kinds over the years. The end result is that I have "strong" opinions about them.
> 
> I like the trapdoor with the magnet but I am not partial to hard sided pouches. The problem with hard sided pouches is that they are noisy. Manipulating a hard sided pouch causes the balls to roll around and the hard sides to act almost like an amplifier. They are fine for playing around but the noise they make makes them unsuitable for hunting - and hunting (whether I actually am hunting or not) is what all of my slingshot shooting is about.
> 
> Soft leather pouches, with or without a magnetic dispensing system are pretty much silent and can be used equally well at the range or afieldwithout fear of startling game.


Thanks Winnie, I can imagine the way a soft pouch is quieter, even silent.

It seems that some people like the magnetic trapdoor for larger ammo but not for 6mm.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I have used a Nail Apron all of my shooting life! Here is a old photo with me wearing one at a meet. I can not hardly look at some of these old photos with out getting emotional!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, this suggestion is a new one for me. I don't know whether Nail Aprons are used in UK but I'll find out.

Another one-off suggestion for 6mm ammo was an empty Tic Tac container (small mints).


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Bill Hays said:


> It all depends on what you want your ammo pouch to do...
> 
> If you want one to hold your slingshot and ammo, and maybe a little more... then you need a pouch like first pic below.
> 
> If you want one for only holding ammo that you can grab and attach to your belt, pocket edge or belt loop super fast and won't dump the ammo when you bend over... the second pic is just as good if not better than my old "Magno-Grip" nail bag/pouch that's yet to wear out after heavy use for at least 8 years now. . .


Thanks Bill, very helpful!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Winnie pretty much summed it up, and Bill showed a picture of the same bag I'm using. Here's a recent picture of it with a Simple Shot Torque for size comparison. It can easily hold a few hundred marbles and Lord knows how many steel balls if you were so inclined. The outside pocket takes a flat frame very comfortably and securely as well. I keep a skinning knife and replacement bandsets in one of the small mesh pouches and a length of paracord and a spinners and cheap lighters in the other. Works an absolute treat for all my shooting needs and holds ammo very quietly.

Hope that helps!









Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I also use a Crosman pouch. Also similar, perhaps a tad nicer, is the Jack Pyke pellet pouch. It is more expensive and may be harder to find in the US.


----------

